# WWI warbird wargaming scenarios question



## Jonesy1760 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Gang,
I am in search of books that would have info on actual WWI air combat.
Planes involved,numbers,where the battle happened,year of the battle,etc...etc....
Any ideas would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jonesy


----------

